# limpiar /var/lib/portage/world(alternativa a udept en 2021?)

## chrootman

Al ejecutar emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/libffi:0

  (dev-libs/libffi-3.4.2:0/8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-debug (-exec-static-trampoline) -pax-kernel -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/glib-2.68.3-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="dbus elf mime xattr -debug -fam -gtk-doc (-selinux) -static-libs -sysprof -systemtap -test -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                               ^^^^^                             

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.40.1-r1:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_10"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/p11-kit-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="asn1 libffi systemd trust -debug" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                   ^^^^^                             

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (sys-devel/llvm-12.0.1:12/12::gentoo, installed) USE="libffi ncurses -debug -doc -exegesis -gold -libedit -test -xar -xml -z3" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LLVM_TARGETS="AMDGPU BPF NVPTX (X86) -AArch64 -ARC -ARM -AVR (-CSKY) -Hexagon -Lanai -MSP430 -Mips -PowerPC -RISCV -Sparc -SystemZ -VE -WebAssembly -XCore"

                               ^^^^^                             

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/wayland-1.19.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                               ^^^^^                             

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.3_rc0:0/7[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (virtual/libffi-3.3_rc0:0/7::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                             ^^^^                             

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1:0/7= required by (gnome-extra/cjs-5.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo gtk readline -examples -sysprof -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

                           ^^^^^

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.10:0/7= required by (www-client/firefox-89.0.1:0/89::gentoo, installed) USE="clang gmp-autoupdate openh264 pulseaudio system-av1 system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-webp -dbus -debug -eme-free -geckodriver -hardened -hwaccel -jack -lto -pgo -screencast (-selinux) -sndio -wayland -wifi" ABI_X86="(64)" L10N="-ach -af -an -ar -ast -az -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cak -cs -cy -da -de -dsb -el -en-CA -en-GB -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mk -mr -ms -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -szl -ta -te -th -tl -tr -trs -uk -ur -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW"

                            ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.68.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doctool -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -berkdb -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -jit -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -systemtap -tk -xemacs" ABI_X86="(64)"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-lang/python-3.8.11:3.8/3.8::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" ABI_X86="(64)"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-python/cffi-1.14.6:0/1.14.6::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_10"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -berkdb -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -jit -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -systemtap -tk -xemacs" ABI_X86="(64)"
```

 Agregué asn1 libffi systemd trust a >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1 pero igualmente me devuelve el error de arriba. Puedo upgradear de igual forma, son 219 paquetes, cuando termine voy a analizar en detalle el problema particular de dev-libs/libffi.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6317971.html#6317971

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-142475-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-clean%2Bworldfile-start-700.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-927134-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1011884-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-142475.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-458728-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7752766.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-694087-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1011580-start-0.html

Hay alguna alternativa a udept actualmente?Last edited by chrootman on Sat Aug 21, 2021 7:52 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

Es posible que tengas dev-libs/libffi incluido en tu conjunto @world y que eso sea innecesario. Prueba a eliminarlo de ahí.

----------

## chrootman

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Es posible que tengas dev-libs/libffi incluido en tu conjunto @world y que eso sea innecesario. Prueba a eliminarlo de ahí.

 

Aunque ejecuto un emerge --noreplace nano igual me lo desinstala el deepclean por eso no lo ejecute en el último upgrade, aunque ya me acostumbre a vi y sublimetext en todo caso. Las sacas a mano con deselect y ves las dependencias con equery? Regenworld será efectivo? alguna alternativa en el 2021 para udept? No tengo problemas y tengo solo 149 lineas en  /var/lib/portage/world, de hecho recién me di cuenta que hay programas que no utilizo, no hablo de las dependencias y que fueron incorporados al world(=pulled in)

----------

## quilosaq

 *chrootman wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Aunque ejecuto un emerge --noreplace nano igual me lo desinstala el deepclean
> 
> ...

 Si haces 

```
emerge --noreplace nano
```

 un 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 no debería eliminar nano. Si lo elimina es que tienes algo "mal" en tu portage.

----------

## chrootman

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Kentnl/Tips/Cleaning_up_preserved_use

Hoy retomé esto, pero el problema es que es imposible prescindir de libffi(lo mismo con spidermonkey), si intento sacarlo me aparece y me pedía desenmascarar firefox, pero no quiero compilarlo a cada rato.

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/libffi-3.3-r2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libffi.so.7

 *  - /usr/lib64/libffi.so.7.1.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/g-ir-compiler (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.68.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib/llvm/12/lib64/libLLVM-12.so (sys-devel/llvm-12.0.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/python3.10/lib-dynload/_ctypes.cpython-310-x86_64-linux-gnu.so (dev-lang/python-3.10.0_rc1_p1)

 *      used by 17 other files

 *  - /usr/lib/libffi.so.7

 *  - /usr/lib/libffi.so.7.1.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.6800.3 (dev-libs/glib-2.68.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/libp11-kit.so.0.3.0 (app-crypt/p11-kit-0.24.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib/libwayland-client.so.0.3.0 (dev-libs/wayland-1.19.0)

 *      used by 3 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

```
>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.13.0...

>>> needed   sym /usr/lib64/libmozjs-78.so.0

>>> needed   obj /usr/lib64/libmozjs-78.so.0.0.0

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.13.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmozjs-78.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmozjs-78.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/polkit-1/polkitd (sys-auth/polkit-0.119-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libcjs.so.0.0.0 (gnome-extra/cjs-5.0.0-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libgjs.so.0.0.0 (dev-libs/gjs-1.68.2)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

```
# cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep libffi

dev-libs/libffi
```

```
# qdepends -Q libffi

sys-devel/llvm-12.0.1: dev-lang/perl dev-lang/python:3.10 sys-devel/gnuconfig !sys-devel/llvm:0 virtual/pkgconfig dev-util/ninja >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] dev-util/cmake >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3:0/6=[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] >=dev-util/cmake-3.16 dev-lang/python:3.8 sys-devel/llvm-common sys-libs/zlib:0/1=[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] dev-lang/python:3.9

dev-lang/python-3.9.6_p1: >=app-portage/elt-patches-20170815 >=sys-libs/readline-4.1:0/8= sys-devel/autoconf-archive virtual/libintl sys-devel/gnuconfig >=dev-db/sqlite-3.3.8:3/3= app-arch/xz-utils:0/0= virtual/libcrypt:0/2= >=sys-devel/automake-1.16.2-r1:1.16 virtual/pkgconfig >=dev-libs/expat-2.1:0/0= >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.3:0/1= sys-libs/gdbm:0/6=[berkdb] >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.69 sys-apps/util-linux:0/0= dev-libs/libffi:0/7= app-arch/bzip2:0/1= >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1:0/1.1= app-misc/mime-types !sys-devel/gcc[libffi(+)] >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2:0/6=

dev-lang/python-3.10.0_rc1_p1: >=app-portage/elt-patches-20170815 >=sys-libs/readline-4.1:0/8= sys-devel/autoconf-archive !!<sys-apps/sandbox-2.21 virtual/libintl sys-devel/gnuconfig >=dev-db/sqlite-3.3.8:3/3= app-arch/xz-utils:0/0= virtual/libcrypt:0/2= >=sys-devel/automake-1.16.2-r1:1.16 virtual/pkgconfig >=dev-libs/expat-2.1:0/0= >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.3:0/1= sys-libs/gdbm:0/6=[berkdb] >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.69 sys-apps/util-linux:0/0= dev-libs/libffi:0/7= app-arch/bzip2:0/1= >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1:0/1.1= app-misc/mime-types !sys-devel/gcc[libffi(+)] >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2:0/6=

dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2: >=app-portage/elt-patches-20170815 >=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3[ruby_targets_ruby30] >=dev-ruby/rbs-1.0.0[ruby_targets_ruby30] >=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.7[ruby_targets_ruby30] dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= sys-devel/gnuconfig >=app-eselect/eselect-ruby-20201225 virtual/libcrypt:0/2= >=sys-devel/automake-1.16.2-r1:1.16 >=sys-devel/libtool-2.4 >=dev-ruby/typeprof-0.11.0[ruby_targets_ruby30] >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.69 >=dev-ruby/json-2.5.1[ruby_targets_ruby30] >=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.2[ruby_targets_ruby30] sys-libs/readline:0/8= dev-libs/libffi:0/7= >=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.2.0[ruby_targets_ruby30] >=dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.15[ruby_targets_ruby30] sys-libs/gdbm:0/6= sys-libs/zlib >=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0[ruby_targets_ruby30] >=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.5.0[ruby_targets_ruby30] >=dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9[ruby_targets_ruby30] >=dev-ruby/rexml-3.2.4[ruby_targets_ruby30] dev-libs/libyaml virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30]

dev-lang/python-3.8.11: >=app-portage/elt-patches-20170815 >=sys-libs/readline-4.1:0/8= sys-devel/autoconf-archive virtual/libintl sys-devel/gnuconfig >=dev-db/sqlite-3.3.8:3/3= app-arch/xz-utils:0/0= virtual/libcrypt:0/2= >=sys-devel/automake-1.16.2-r1:1.16 virtual/pkgconfig >=dev-libs/expat-2.1:0/0= >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.3:0/1= sys-libs/gdbm:0/6=[berkdb] >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.69 sys-apps/util-linux:0/0= dev-libs/libffi:0/7= app-arch/bzip2:0/1= >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1:0/1.1= app-misc/mime-types !sys-devel/gcc[libffi(+)] >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2:0/6=

dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4: >=app-portage/elt-patches-20170815 virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27] dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= >=dev-ruby/minitest-5.13.0[ruby_targets_ruby27] sys-devel/gnuconfig virtual/libcrypt:0/2= >=sys-devel/automake-1.16.2-r1:1.16 >=dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4[ruby_targets_ruby27] >=sys-devel/libtool-2.4 >=dev-ruby/json-2.0.2[ruby_targets_ruby27] >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.69 >=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.1[ruby_targets_ruby27] >=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.4[ruby_targets_ruby27] sys-libs/readline:0/8= >=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.3.1[ruby_targets_ruby27] >=app-eselect/eselect-ruby-20191222 dev-libs/libffi:0/7= >=dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0[ruby_targets_ruby27] sys-libs/gdbm:0/6= sys-libs/zlib dev-libs/libyaml >=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0[ruby_targets_ruby27] >=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.1.7[ruby_targets_ruby27] >=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.2[ruby_targets_ruby27]

virtual/libffi-3.3_rc0: >=dev-libs/libffi-3.3_rc0:0/7[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)]

www-client/brave-bin-1.15.75: x11-libs/libXtst x11-libs/libXcursor x11-libs/libXdamage dev-libs/libpcre dev-libs/glib app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk net-print/cups dev-libs/libtasn1 dev-libs/gmp media-libs/harfbuzz media-libs/fontconfig x11-libs/gtk+ x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf media-libs/libepoxy x11-libs/libXxf86vm sys-apps/dbus x11-libs/libXfixes x11-libs/libXcomposite x11-libs/libXdmcp dev-libs/libbsd media-libs/freetype dev-libs/nettle >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.34 x11-libs/libxcb x11-libs/cairo app-accessibility/at-spi2-core net-dns/libidn2 x11-libs/libXext dev-libs/atk x11-libs/libXau x11-libs/libXinerama x11-libs/libXi dev-libs/expat dev-libs/nspr app-arch/bzip2 dev-libs/libpthread-stubs dev-libs/gobject-introspection sys-libs/zlib x11-libs/libxshmfence virtual/libffi net-libs/gnutls x11-libs/libXrandr dev-libs/libunistring x11-libs/pango media-gfx/graphite2 media-libs/alsa-lib dev-libs/nss dev-libs/fribidi x11-libs/libXrender gnome-base/gconf:2 x11-libs/libXScrnSaver x11-libs/pixman

www-client/firefox-89.0.1: >=app-portage/elt-patches-20170815 x11-libs/libXdamage >=media-libs/libaom-1.0.0:0/3= ~sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 >=media-sound/apulse-0.1.12-r4 >=dev-libs/libevent-2.0:0/2.1-7=[threads] >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3 sys-devel/clang:12 dev-lang/python:3.8[ncurses,sqlite,ssl] >=x11-libs/cairo-1.10[X] >=virtual/rust-1.47.0 >=media-libs/dav1d-0.8.1:0/5= =sys-devel/lld-11* x11-misc/shared-mime-info sys-devel/gnuconfig media-libs/fontconfig >=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.2.1 app-arch/unzip >=dev-libs/nspr-4.29 media-libs/openh264:*[plugin] =sys-devel/lld-10* x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf >=media-libs/harfbuzz-2.7.4:0/0.9.18= >=sys-devel/automake-1.16.2-r1:1.16 virtual/pkgconfig x11-libs/libXfixes x11-libs/libXcomposite >=dev-libs/glib-2.26:2 >=media-libs/libwebp-1.1.0:0/7= >=sys-devel/libtool-2.4 >=dev-util/cbindgen-0.19.0 sys-devel/llvm:11 >=media-sound/apulse-0.1.12-r4[sdk] >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.35:0/16=[apng] >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.18:2 >=media-libs/libvpx-1.8.2:0/6=[postproc] x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libXext dev-libs/atk >=media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.13 dev-lang/python:3.9[ncurses,sqlite,ssl] sys-devel/llvm:10 app-arch/zip dev-libs/expat sys-devel/clang:11 >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.10:0/7= dev-util/desktop-file-utils media-sound/pulseaudio >=x11-libs/pango-1.22.0 >=net-libs/nodejs-10.23.1 virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme media-video/ffmpeg >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.0:3[X] !!sys-devel/llvm:0 sys-devel/clang:10 >=dev-lang/nasm-2.13 >=dev-libs/icu-67.1:0/69.1= x11-libs/libX11 >=media-libs/mesa-10.2:* =sys-devel/lld-12* >=dev-libs/nss-3.64 virtual/opengl >=media-libs/freetype-2.4.10 sys-devel/llvm:12 x11-libs/libXrender >=x11-libs/pixman-0.19.2

gnome-extra/cjs-5.0.0-r1: >=dev-libs/glib-2.58.0:2 >=dev-util/ninja-1.8.2 >=dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1:0/7= virtual/pkgconfig x11-libs/cairo[glib,X] dev-lang/spidermonkey:78 >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.58.3:0/0= sys-libs/readline:0/8= dev-util/meson-format-array dev-lang/python:3.8 >=dev-util/meson-0.57.0 dev-lang/python:3.9

dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.68.0: >=dev-util/meson-0.56.0 dev-lang/python:3.9[xml] sys-devel/flex >=dev-libs/glib-2.58.0:2 >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.68.0 x11-misc/shared-mime-info >=dev-util/ninja-1.8.2 virtual/pkgconfig app-arch/xz-utils dev-libs/libffi:0/7= dev-util/desktop-file-utils >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python3_9] sys-devel/bison dev-util/meson-format-array

dev-libs/wayland-1.19.0: >=dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r3:0/0=[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] >=dev-util/meson-0.56.0 dev-libs/libxml2:2/2= >=dev-util/ninja-1.8.2 virtual/pkgconfig ~dev-util/wayland-scanner-1.19.0[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] dev-util/meson-format-array

dev-libs/glib-2.68.3-r1: virtual/libelf:0/1= >=dev-util/meson-0.56.0 >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.23[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] >=sys-devel/gettext-0.19.8 x11-misc/shared-mime-info >=dev-util/ninja-1.8.2 >=dev-libs/libpcre-8.31:3[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] virtual/pkgconfig dev-libs/libxslt !<dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.68.3 app-arch/xz-utils >=virtual/libintl-0-r2[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] gnome-base/dconf >=virtual/libiconv-0-r1[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] dev-util/meson-format-array dev-lang/python:3.8 app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] dev-lang/python:3.9

dev-libs/gjs-1.68.3: >=dev-util/ninja-1.8.2 x11-libs/cairo[X,svg] virtual/pkgconfig >=dev-libs/glib-2.66.0 app-arch/xz-utils dev-lang/spidermonkey:78 sys-libs/readline:0/8= dev-libs/libffi:0/7= >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.66.1:0/0= dev-util/meson-format-array >=dev-util/meson-0.57.0

app-crypt/p11-kit-0.24.0: app-misc/ca-certificates dev-libs/libffi:0/7=[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] virtual/pkgconfig >=dev-libs/libtasn1-3.4:0/6=[abi_x86_32(+),abi_x86_64(+)] sys-apps/systemd:0/2=

dev-python/pygobject-3.40.1-r1: >=dev-util/meson-0.56.0 x11-misc/shared-mime-info x11-libs/cairo[glib] >=dev-util/ninja-1.8.2 virtual/pkgconfig app-arch/xz-utils >=dev-libs/glib-2.56:2 >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python3_8(+),python_targets_python3_9(+)] dev-libs/libffi:0/7= dev-util/desktop-file-utils >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.56:0/0= dev-util/meson-format-array dev-lang/python:3.8 >=dev-python/pycairo-1.16.0[python_targets_python3_8(+),python_targets_python3_9(+)] dev-lang/python:3.9

dev-python/cffi-1.14.6: virtual/pkgconfig dev-python/pycparser[python_targets_python3_8(+),python_targets_python3_9(+)] >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(+),python_targets_python3_9(+)] >=dev-lang/python-exec-2:2/2=[python_targets_python3_8(+),python_targets_python3_9(+)] dev-libs/libffi:0/7= dev-lang/python:3.8 dev-lang/python:3.9
```

----------

## chrootman

El problema es que en el sistema clonado al sacar libffi de /var/lib/portage/world se desinstaló glibc y en ese sistema no lo había migrado todavía a libxcrypt https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2021-07-23-libxcrypt-migration.html por lo tanto quedó atascado y no se pudo upgradear y wayland no se pudo desinstalar (=got pulled in)

En cambio, en el sistema que sí había migrado con éxito (a libxcrypt) luego de hacer ahora un emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world me retorna:

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.77.0-r2:0/1.77.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="bzip2 icu nls zlib -context -debug -doc -lzma -mpi -numpy -python -tools -zstd" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_10" conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.72.0:0/1.76.0=[nls] required by (app-office/libreoffice-7.1.4.2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="base branding cups dbus firebird gtk java mariadb -accessibility -bluetooth -clang -coinmp -custom-cflags -debug -eds -googledrive -gstreamer -kde -ldap -odk -pdfimport -postgres -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8"

                           ^^^^^^^^^^     

dev-libs/libffi:0

  (dev-libs/libffi-3.4.2-r1:0/8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-debug (-exec-static-trampoline) -pax-kernel -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" conflicts with

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-lang/python-3.8.12:3.8/3.8::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" ABI_X86="(64)"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/p11-kit-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="asn1 libffi systemd trust -debug" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                   ^^^^^                             

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (sys-devel/llvm-12.0.1:12/12::gentoo, installed) USE="libffi ncurses -debug -doc -exegesis -gold -libedit -test -xar -xml -z3" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LLVM_TARGETS="AMDGPU BPF NVPTX (X86) -AArch64 (-ARC) -ARM -AVR (-CSKY) -Hexagon -Lanai -MSP430 -Mips -PowerPC -RISCV -Sparc -SystemZ (-VE) -WebAssembly -XCore"

                               ^^^^^                             

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.40.1-r1:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_10"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -berkdb -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -jit -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -systemtap -tk -xemacs" ABI_X86="(64)"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -berkdb -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -jit -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -systemtap -tk -xemacs" ABI_X86="(64)"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-libs/gjs-1.68.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo gtk readline -examples -sysprof -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-lang/python-3.10.0_rc2:3.10/3.10::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" ABI_X86="(64)"

                   ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-lang/python-3.9.7:3.9/3.9::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" ABI_X86="(64)"

                   ^^^^^

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/wayland-1.19.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                               ^^^^^                             

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.10:0/7= required by (www-client/firefox-89.0.1:0/89::gentoo, installed) USE="clang gmp-autoupdate openh264 pulseaudio system-av1 system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-webp -dbus -debug -eme-free -geckodriver -hardened -hwaccel -jack -lto -pgo -screencast (-selinux) -sndio -wayland -wifi" ABI_X86="(64)" L10N="-ach -af -an -ar -ast -az -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cak -cs -cy -da -de -dsb -el -en-CA -en-GB -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mk -mr -ms -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -szl -ta -te -th -tl -tr -trs -uk -ur -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW"

                            ^^^^^

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.3_rc0:0/7[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (virtual/libffi-3.3_rc0:0/7::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

                             ^^^^                             

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1:0/7= required by (gnome-extra/cjs-5.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo gtk readline -examples -sysprof -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

                           ^^^^^

    dev-libs/libffi:0/7= required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.68.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doctool -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8"
```

Pero igual puedo actualizar.

----------

## chrootman

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Vaukai/checkworldfile

```
sudo nano checkworldfile

#!/bin/bash

while read -r i ; do \

        if [ -n "$(qdepends -Q "$i")" ]; then \

                echo '' ; echo 'checking '"$i" ;

                if [ -n "$(emerge -p --quiet --depclean "$i")" ]; then \

                        echo "$i"' needs to stay in @world'

                else

                        echo "$i"' can be deselected'

                        echo "$i" >> /tmp/deselect

                fi

        fi

done < /var/lib/portage/world

sudo chmod +x checkworldfile

sudo chown chrootman:chrootman checkworldfile 

./checkworldfile 2> /dev/null
```

```
checking app-admin/logrotate

app-admin/logrotate needs to stay in @world

checking app-admin/perl-cleaner

app-admin/perl-cleaner can be deselected

checking app-admin/sudo

app-admin/sudo can be deselected

checking app-admin/syslog-ng

app-admin/syslog-ng needs to stay in @world

checking app-admin/system-config-printer

app-admin/system-config-printer can be deselected

checking app-arch/file-roller

app-arch/file-roller can be deselected

checking app-cdr/cdemu

app-cdr/cdemu can be deselected

checking app-cdr/cdemu-daemon

app-cdr/cdemu-daemon can be deselected

checking app-editors/gedit

app-editors/gedit can be deselected

checking app-editors/gvim

app-editors/gvim can be deselected

checking app-editors/nano

app-editors/nano needs to stay in @world

checking app-emulation/virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox can be deselected

checking app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules can be deselected

checking app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/gentoolkit needs to stay in @world

checking dev-cpp/glibmm

dev-cpp/glibmm needs to stay in @world

checking dev-libs/json-glib

dev-libs/json-glib can be deselected

checking dev-libs/libffi

dev-libs/libffi can be deselected

checking dev-libs/libgdata

dev-libs/libgdata can be deselected

checking dev-libs/libgee

dev-libs/libgee can be deselected

checking dev-libs/libsigc++

dev-libs/libsigc++ can be deselected

checking dev-python/dbus-python

dev-python/dbus-python can be deselected

checking gnome-base/dconf-editor

gnome-base/dconf-editor can be deselected

checking gnome-base/gconf

gnome-base/gconf can be deselected

checking gnome-base/gdm

gnome-base/gdm can be deselected

checking gnome-extra/cinnamon

gnome-extra/cinnamon needs to stay in @world

checking gnome-extra/gnome-calculator

gnome-extra/gnome-calculator can be deselected

checking gnome-extra/gnome-tweaks

gnome-extra/gnome-tweaks can be deselected

checking media-fonts/cantarell

media-fonts/cantarell can be deselected

checking media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/dejavu can be deselected

checking media-fonts/liberation-fonts

media-fonts/liberation-fonts can be deselected

checking media-fonts/noto

media-fonts/noto can be deselected

checking media-fonts/noto-emoji

media-fonts/noto-emoji can be deselected

checking media-gfx/eog

media-gfx/eog can be deselected

checking media-gfx/eom

media-gfx/eom can be deselected

checking media-gfx/imagemagick

media-gfx/imagemagick can be deselected

checking media-libs/fontconfig

media-libs/fontconfig can be deselected

checking media-video/mpv

media-video/mpv can be deselected

checking media-video/vlc

media-video/vlc can be deselected

checking net-im/pidgin

net-im/pidgin needs to stay in @world

checking net-libs/webkit-gtk

net-libs/webkit-gtk can be deselected

checking net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/dhcpcd can be deselected

checking net-misc/netifrc

net-misc/netifrc needs to stay in @world

checking net-misc/networkmanager

net-misc/networkmanager can be deselected

checking net-print/cups

net-print/cups can be deselected

checking sys-apps/baobab

sys-apps/baobab can be deselected

checking sys-apps/dmidecode

sys-apps/dmidecode can be deselected

checking sys-apps/hwinfo

sys-apps/hwinfo can be deselected

checking sys-apps/iucode_tool

sys-apps/iucode_tool can be deselected

checking sys-apps/lm-sensors

sys-apps/lm-sensors can be deselected

checking sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/pciutils can be deselected

checking sys-apps/portage

sys-apps/portage can be deselected

checking sys-apps/systemd

sys-apps/systemd can be deselected

checking sys-apps/sysvinit

sys-apps/sysvinit can be deselected

checking sys-auth/pambase

sys-auth/pambase can be deselected

checking sys-boot/grub:2

sys-boot/grub:2 can be deselected

checking sys-fs/cryptsetup

sys-fs/cryptsetup can be deselected

checking sys-fs/squashfs-tools

sys-fs/squashfs-tools can be deselected

checking sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin

sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin needs to stay in @world

checking sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources needs to stay in @world

checking sys-kernel/linux-firmware

sys-kernel/linux-firmware can be deselected

checking sys-libs/glibc

sys-libs/glibc can be deselected

checking sys-process/cronie

sys-process/cronie can be deselected

checking www-client/firefox

www-client/firefox needs to stay in @world

checking www-client/firefox-bin

www-client/firefox-bin needs to stay in @world

checking x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/mesa-progs can be deselected

checking x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xinit can be deselected

checking x11-base/xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-server can be deselected

checking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati can be deselected

checking x11-libs/gtk+

x11-libs/gtk+ can be deselected

checking x11-libs/wxGTK

x11-libs/wxGTK can be deselected

checking x11-misc/slim

x11-misc/slim can be deselected

checking x11-terms/gnome-terminal

x11-terms/gnome-terminal can be deselected

checking x11-themes/gtk-engines

x11-themes/gtk-engines can be deselected
```

----------

